
Fireside chat with Dropbox CEO Drew Houston [video] - jordn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUxBdBexmFI
======
jordn
Really good chat.

At many times I would like the interviewer to let drew talk out rather than
interject with her joke or personal experiences but overall it's great toa
hear a down-to-earth discussion of a runaway success.

Drew's Dropbox YC app: <http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27532820/app.html>

Drew's original post Show HN for Dropbox:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863>

And what I believe to be that video showing off the prototype:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20070716181042/http://getdropbox....](http://web.archive.org/web/20070716181042/http://getdropbox.com/u/2/screencast.html)

